# GT5000 Carb



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I just recently picked up my new 2004 GT, and the carb is all messed up, I'm gonna try to adjust it and clean it out, but bottom line, I'm gonna need a rebuild kit. Any ideas on where the best place to get them is? I'm trying to stay away from sears because of the cost they sell them for, might end up going there though


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..BigGT.. Usually I get the part#s from sears, and goggle the part# to try to find the best deal. You can try http://www.mymowerparts.com/ or http://www.outdoorpowerdeals.com/ca...p-21hp-23hp-24hp-25hp-briggs-stratton-v-twin/ As bad as I hate to say it though here lately sears has been cheaper on most of the parts I have been getting.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! But my GT has a Kohler CV730 motor


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a link to the *KOHLER Site*


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

BigGT,
The repair/rebuild kit for that carb,is Kohler # 24-757-18-S,and sells for $38.00.
Go to www.partstree.com and enter the engine model(CV730), OR The mfg (Kohler),and then the part # (24-757-18-S),and they will send it to you.


----------



## BigGT (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys! I really appreciate it! And I had another thought, I live up in New Hampshire and we get a good amount of snow on the winter and wanted to build a plow for my new GT. I don't want to buy one because they are out of my price range (I'm 15 years old) I have a welder and air tools and such, I'm just wondering if any of you guys have built one an have any suggestions? Thanks again!!


----------

